# Got some new Mollies and a free fry. Cross breeding???



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Today I bout two new Mollies. Name escapes me but they are orange and look like goldfish only muccchhh prettier. My sister really wanted some kind of baby fish so we got a free platy thrown in. Hes big enough not to be eaten.. I hear Mollies, guppies and Platy's can cross breed. Is that true? I know that Ballon Mollies are platies and Mollies.... Is there anything else...?? Just wondering..P:?: 


Edit: The female Molly is swimming really fast around the tank and up and down the sides...sorta maybe like she stressed...but maybe shes not. This normal???


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

is she pregnant? mine did that when she was in labor!! keep an eye on her. its awsome to watch them give birth!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

platies can NOT breed with gups and mollies.different genus.guppys can breed with mollies and platies with swords


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Amelia26 said:


> is she pregnant? mine did that when she was in labor!! keep an eye on her. its awsome to watch them give birth!


No, shes not fat at all. I think shes callmed down a bit now..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> platies can NOT breed with gups and mollies.different genus.guppys can breed with mollies and platies with swords


Hmm well the guy at the petstore said that balloon belly mollies were platy's and mollies....


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

no.they are mollies with deformed backs


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> no.they are mollies with deformed backs



Wow he told me wrong P I do hope my guppies breed with the mollies thoughh. They fish that come oout are prettyPP


----------

